# UTM et Dossier Partagé dans Windows 11



## Ledvyc (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé UTM puis installé les Extensions, mais je ne vois pas dans Windows mon dossier Partagé ?
Voir les captures 

Si quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment procéder ?

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement


----------



## Ledvyc (17 Décembre 2022)

Il n'y a personne d'autre qui a le même problème pour ajouter un Dossier Partagé ?


----------

